# Printing problems with Canon iX4000



## Knighthawk (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey people,

I recently bought a clearance Canon iX4000 at PC World, which was a bargain. Bought it home, gave it a clean, downloaded support software from Canon UK's website, connected it up and waited for Windows 7 to install it. Everything fine so far.
Printed a few high quality images on A4 Photo paper, and it gave me some excellent prints. Ordered A3 Photo Paper, then proceeded to print out images on the A3 Paper after I received it. The first two prints were pretty good, since they were actually expanded from A4 to A3, but the result was still impressive. The third image I began printing, the paper was feeding wrong, so I had to cancel the print. When I looked at the image, there was a band of lines going through the image. The two outer lines are orange and have a glow, and the inner lines are blue. I then proceeded to give the nozzles a deep clean via the iX4000 control panel. Printed a nozzle check, all fine. Printed a test page, all fine. Printed an image which I had printed before on A4 and A3 without any problems, and there was the line again. Then I printed the same image on my A4 Canon Printer iP4300, but it printed fine, no lines present. I printed a poster I designed on a DTP Package, again printed fine on the iX4000.

I uninstalled the printer restarted my PC and reinstalled it again, and still the same problem! So what now? I have submitted a Support query on Canon UK's website, but it's not the printer itself which is defective, rather the image processing between the PC and the Printer - can someone help?

Many thanks

J Zakir


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

how old is the INK - I have seen this type of line issue on a Epsom only 2 weeks ago and it would print some images fine and others poorly, with lines banding etc , it turned out to be the "photo magenta" I think ink - when we replaced that the lines went away


----------



## Knighthawk (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi Etaf,

Thanks for your suggestion, but the problem is still there. Maybe I need to change all the ink, as I don't know how long the ink has been in this printer, as it seems to have been sitting on the shelf for a very long time


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Maybe I need to change all the ink, as I don't know how long the ink has been in this printer,


I would certainly do that - I have fixed a couple of printers recently where the INK was old - colour casts, very poor banding - trying to think of make Epson mainly I think


----------



## Knighthawk (Nov 28, 2010)

etaf said:


> I would certainly do that - I have fixed a couple of printers recently where the INK was old - colour casts, very poor banding - trying to think of make Epson mainly I think


I have now
- changed INKS
- printed from another PC
- Printed different documents - which printed fine
- Un-installed and re-installed the printer driver
- printed photos in their normal size - still getting the band of lines

Hmmph! Will wait for Canon's response. If they ask to send it to them, I'll just take it back to PC World and get a refund, as I only bought it 2 weeks ago. I'll just save up for something better - any suggestions? I don't do Epson, since the only I printer I had of theirs was a problem from the word go - do you think I should give them another go?

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thats a shame 
Are you using photoshop with any particular ICC - have a read here http://www.pchelpforum.com/printing/62310-canon-ix4000-banding-issue-caused-computer.html

and here
http://photo.net/digital-darkroom-forum/00SWDg

http://www.davehodgkinson.com/blog/2010/09/canon-ix4000-a3-printer-in-sucks-shock/


----------



## Knighthawk (Nov 28, 2010)

Many thanks for your assistance, that other thread was a big help...and since the Printer is relatively new, I'm not losing anything in returning it. I wouldn't say that buying an Epson is out of the question, but I will just have to save up for something better than an iX4000 - I got it for £150!!!

This is a worthwhile forum to visit when you got PC related issues!

Kind regards

J Zakir


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not a bad price for a A3 printer - canon may have an answer for you 

I don't have any experience of A3 - but have always liked canon printers for photos


----------



## Knighthawk (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks again Etaf,

I'll just wait for what Canon have to say


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I'll just wait for what Canon have to say


I would call them, you dont want to miss any return date 
http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/Telephone_Numbers/telephone_numbers.aspx
this is UK


----------

